# Lamb shoulder chops?



## Edude273 (Jan 5, 2019)

Picked up some shoulder chops at the butcher today. You think if I smoke em like I would a whole shoulder but shorter time they will turn out good or should I just short smoke em to 145 or so?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 5, 2019)

I would brine them for 3 or 4 hours first, season as you wish, and then smoke them to an IT of 140 degrees.


----------



## loosechangedru (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm about to start a thread on these with qview. Basically, treat it like a pork shoulderblade steak. I got a bunch for 2.99/lb, and I tried 3 ways, currently trying a 4th:
1. Smoked to 110 internal temp then seared on hot grill for 90 seconds each side to bring it to 130 internal temp. Good.
2. Same as #1 with a buttermilk brine a la Jeff's website. Great results.
3. Braised. No smoke, just seared and braised in red wine, garlic, and other things. Extremely tender, delicious. Best way so far.
4. Right now, I have some that I've buttermilk-brined, smoked to 140 internal temp, and now I'm braising for 1.5 hours. I think this will yield the best result.

Good luck, I hope that helped!

EDIT: Here's the thread I said I'd do.


----------

